# Off to the beach!



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey everyone, just a note to say that the family and I are driving down to Wildwood to enjoy some sand and surf. :whoo: Actually, I'm going to enjoy shade and books!! lol Kids are teens now so they'll no doubt love the boardwalk, the arcades, the amusement rides and all that junk food you can't seem to find anywhere else but at the beach.

We aren't bringing Ricky and Sammy. They'll be staying with a friend who also has a Havanese, Max. She assures me they'll have a great time and not to worry. 

We don't leave until Saturday and we'll be back late on the 16th so if I don't reply to any pm's or threads, that's why. :biggrin1: So far, I'm running around like mad, trying to get things done! :brick:

I'm counting on ALL of you to work on this month's Photo Challenge!!! http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=5333

Enjoy yourselves and I'll be thinking of you!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Marj, I hope you have a great vacation. Make sure you get plenty of rest so you will be ready for the National when you get back.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Have a great time Marj!!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

:whoo::whoo: Yea, a vacation! Hava great time, Marj.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Have a good vacation Marj!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Have a great time Marj, and don't forget we will want pictures of you relaxing.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Have a great time Marj!!!


----------



## suzyfrtz (Nov 12, 2007)

Relax, enjoy, do just what you want to do! Have a safe trip!

Suzy/Sue


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh you deserve a wonderful vacation. Have lots of fun!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Marj, just remember that the invitation is still open for you to drive up for the playdate!! You know we would ALL love to see you (although some of us will be lucky enough to see you at Nationals) but I know our pups would live to meet you too!! Have a great vacation!

If you guys are looking for a really good Italina Resturant, 
Ristorante Lucianos in Stone Harbor!!! It a BYO but have the best italian food down there - and remember - I am married to an italian!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks everyone. 

Laurie, that sounds like a great place. Yummy!! Yup, hubby is Italian too and kids love nothing better than a heaping plate of pasta. lol 

I don't think my bod can handle a long drive up the day after our arrival, but thank you so very much for the reminder. You're very sweet, Laurie. ((hugs)) I'd LOVE meeting all those people and their Havs and most of all to just sit and relax and enjoy seeing all the RLH's ...... man I'd give anything to see that Kubrick go! I'd bet my Sammy would give him a run for his money. lol

I'll be sure to post pics once we're back.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Marj, have a wonderful and well-deserved beach vacation.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Have a great, relaxing vacation, Marj. You deserve it!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Have a great trip Marj


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

We got back last night, around 9, after a gruelling 11+ hour drive. Going there took us 12 hours!!!!! :frusty: There were 3 spots with horrific traffic, one outside of NY city, then maybe an hour's drive from the beach. That last one took us 3 hours to plow through instead of 1 ! What a pain. 

We did have a great time though. Weather was good, even with some rainy/cloudy periods. Not enough to spoil anything. We had a lovely condo, very roomy and new. We cooked some meals, ate out for others, slept in a couple of mornings, just pretty much went with the flow. We watched the Olympics every day. I ate way too much junk food, so am going to be remedying that asap! lol

Here are a few pics, as promised......


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

looks delightful Marj. Welcome back.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

..... a couple more. Unfortunately, we never took pics of us on the boardwalk, though there are a few of the kids waiting for rides on the piers. There were fireworks Friday night that were a lot of fun to watch. Night time on the boardwalk is pretty cool. 

The beach in Wildwood is sooooooo vast! It's 5 miles long and very, very deep. The walk from our condo (less than 2 blocks away) to the boardwalk was shorter than the walk from there to the water!! It never felt crowded which was nice, even though there were a gazillion people.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Marj, looks like you had a great time. Welcome back!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*great photos*

Loved the kids in the water. Thanks for sharing your family with us.
Linda


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Great photos, Marj! Looks like you had fun with your crew! 

12 hours - that is one LONG drive!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Marj, it looks like all of you make some wonderful memories. I miss those days -- yes, even dealing with three teenagers on a trip. Now, we often talk about those good old days. I'm glad you enjoyed the trip...looks nice!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Welcome home Marj. Good to hear you had a great time.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Yikes to the drive but I do love the beach! Nothing better than falling asleep on the sand soaking in the sun!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Wonderful pictures Marj!:whoo:
Welcome back!:hug:

Sounds like you had a fabulous time and you got to relax-----that's the best thing! That last picture of the balls----cool!:thumb:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome home, everyone. It's always nice to get away, then it's nice to be back home again.  Julie, I had asked everyone to get out of the van to get a pic of them and that sign and those beach balls, but everyone was grumpy and wouldn't do it. This was the morning we left to come home and were heading to a restaurant for brkfst. I was fed up and said "Fine. Stay in the van. Forget it!" ..... in a huff and not happy that no one would cooperate :brick: , but Lina did get a shot from inside the van at least. Brats! :biggrin1:

I have to be careful about exposure to sun, as I am very freckled and get red moles. I covered up, as I always do, with SPF 50 and a hat, sunglasses and mostly under the parasol, except for that LONG walk to the water - the beach is HUGE! - and still got too much sun! Our middle son, Mike, doesn't like the sun/beach/sand thing too much, so he ended up grumpy some days. Ah, teens...... :frusty:

Now for my next vacation........... NATIONAL HERE I COME !!!!!!!! :whoo:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome back Marj! Looks like you had a great vacation. See you in Richmond!

Ryan


----------

